# Disappearing Train layouts



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Has anyone done one of the disappearing trains with the switches hidden from view? It's an intriguing idea, but how do you deal with derailments, jams, etc? 

I'm mulling over the Christmas layout for my parent's house, which includes a 2x2x2 cube that the Christmas tree sits on. I was going to do a double circle loop so that the train is never behind the tree, but I never thought of having it go under and come out randomly. Well, never thought of it until about 15 minutes ago when I saw the layouts...


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

These are the two I found online that are very interesting, but I'm worried about full speed trains derailing. The worry here is the age of the users, I'm not so worried about the adults, but the 6 and 7 year old boys (no, not irish twins, one nephew from each sister.  )

And it would all be done with O27, because that's what we have.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That random route sure looks like great fun. You could even play a guessing
game with it running. Where's it gonna come out next? 

Somebody will have to do a lot of switch throwing to make it work.

And with the two young'ens you have there...there's going to be trains flying
around the curves  HOPEFULLY staying on the track. So a good idea
would be to have a way to get into the 'secret' cavern so you can rerail
the errant cars. 

Don


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

DonR said:


> That random route sure looks like great fun. You could even play a guessing
> game with it running. Where's it gonna come out next?


That's my hope. Busy boys are much easier to handle than bored ones!!


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok, so I'm going to start fiddling with The Christmas Layout soon. Before I start, am I correct that I can't actually hurt anything by miswiring the track / switches?

If it's wrong it just won't run, right?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Mainly keep the 120 V wall outlet wires away from your track switches. 

Your transformer has 2 16-18 volt AC accessory posts. One will be the common
and go usually to the center post on the switches. It is often black.
The other post is connected to the switch control panels. Then from them
there should be a Red and a Green wire that connects to red and green
terminals on the switches. Usually green switches to straight through, Red
switches to the diverting route. Sometimes the common will have a connection
on the control panels for the black wires. For simplicity, you may connect all
of the center terminals together if you like.

If you connect the switches wrong they may not work right but you won't harm them. A short circuit could harm the transformer if it doesn't have a circuit breaker. So try
to fasten the wires tight without those little stray strands trying to get you into trouble. 

May I be the first to wish you a Merry Christmas. 

Don


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Don - all of the switches and the transformers (mine is a V, I believe my mom's is an R) have plain metal posts. They have letters, but no colors. All of my three strand wire is black, though I believe that the replacement wire (that I have not ordered yet) is three colored.

My worry was connecting the wires incorrectly would damage something, but if the only consequence to cross wiring is the train not moving then I will experiment away with no fear. 

The V transformer is away at the train hospital, so I'm using my little pre-war 40 watt to power my test setup. I'm going to be attempting the anti-derail modification on my 1121's next. 

This weekend on the way to camp, we will be stopping at my parent's house to measure the tree stand and steal some track. I'm making the disappearing train setup on plywood and bringing it with me at Thanksgiving. Their tree stand is basically a cube, so with a little modification I can run the track under it and then wrap it to look like a big present with holes for the train to run through. Of course, if this works out as planned, I'm never going to end up with mom's train! lol


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Michelle

Radio shack has a tri-pack of hookup were that would be ideal
to connect your panel and turnouts. It has Red, Green and Black solid wires.
I think there is 25 ft on each spool. Don't recall what I paid but
you could find it on their web site I suppose. If you use it, determine
the length you need, cut the wires, then twist them together to make
a 3 wire cable for each turnout.

Don


----------

